# Ray, Rondo, and Pittsnoggle in Celtic green



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/bos/photoshttp://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/lal/photos


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think it's quite humorous that Pittsnoggle has yet to receive a number.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

They couldn't even slap a number on his jersey for this? Granted 50 numbers are already gone from current (meaning better and Scalabine) players and retired, but I would hope that Pittsnoggle could count high enough to think of another.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I didn't know we got to a point where we can't give out anymore numbers...so I made him some.

(Sorry, only have Photoshop Elements legally...I may/may not get CS2 or whatever the newest version is...)


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

I can't believe Pittsnoggle looks... clean.

And in shape.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why did they sign Ray and Pittsnogle? I like Ray a lot, but when will he play on this team?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I swear Rajon has the biggest hands and longest arms!! His pics there look pretty good. Exactly how many tattoos does Pittsnogle have??


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't wait for Rondo to play for us. He was my favorite college player last year, it's nice to see him in Green.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

HKF said:


> Why did they sign Ray and Pittsnogle? I like Ray a lot, but when will he play on this team?


I don't think we're done trading yet. Maybe one or both is trade bait.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> I don't think we're done trading yet. Maybe one or both is trade bait.




they wouldnt be the trade bait...our higher potential players would be trade bait and ray and pitts would take their places


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> they wouldnt be the trade bait...our higher potential players would be trade bait and ray and pitts would take their places


Ouch!! Probably true, but man....


----------



## jdlhi (Apr 28, 2005)

pitts= Brad Miller (suprise undrafted center)


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

jdlhi said:


> pitts= Brad Miller (suprise undrafted center)


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

where's Powe?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

jdlhi said:


> pitts= Brad Miller (suprise undrafted center)


Dude, you don't know how much I hope you are right but I just don't see it happening. I think he's a decent pick up but not much more than a 12th man unless he can really improve his rebounding and defense.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

jdlhi said:


> pitts= Brad Miller (suprise undrafted center)


Oh don't I wish but Brad Miller is on Team USA and he's a top Center in the league, I doubt that is going to happen but boy do I wish :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Even though Noggle (or whatever his nic-name is) does not have a guaranteed contact - or even a jersey number for that matter - I like what I am hearing about am and am anxious to see him in action.


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

My favorite picture of them all. It's easily the best one and plus Redick is the man.


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

sigh could of have 2 of those 3 guys..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Premier said:


> I think it's quite humorous that Pittsnoggle has yet to receive a number.


 :laugh: that is pretty crazy. Just give him some random number for the pictures.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pittsnogle will be lucky if Brad Miller gives him the courtesy of scoring at will on him when the Kings play the C's.


----------

